# 2009 Commencal Absolut CG



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I posted this in the Commencal forum and got no replies so trying here. Could use some opinions/info on this bike, looking at a used one to buy locally.









Is 400 an ok price for this bike? Am I correct in saying this bike is aluminum? Disadvantages to an alloy dirt jumper?

Thanks.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

uglyguy2 said:


> I posted this in the Commencal forum and got no replies so trying here. Could use some opinions/info on this bike, looking at a used one to buy locally.
> 
> Is 400 an ok price for this bike? Am I correct in saying this bike is aluminum? Disadvantages to an alloy dirt jumper?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, that is a good buy. Probably a Comencal Max Max. There was a rigid fork version of that bike that was 700?? ish. But with a Mazarcochhi DJ fork, it bumps the value/price up by 250-350. So $400-$700 seems to be the going rate for used good quality DJ bikes.

Check whether the frame is a Small, Medium, or Large.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

It appears that it is this bike:2009 Commencal Absolut-CG - BikePedia

Everything should be stock. Even down to the reflectors.


----------



## si618 (Apr 10, 2012)

uglyguy2 said:


> Is 400 an ok price for this bike? Am I correct in saying this bike is aluminum? Disadvantages to an alloy dirt jumper?
> Thanks.


For reference I paid $600AUD a few years ago for a mint condition Absolut AL-1

Due to a frame failure on my dual suspension bike that I'd just finished building up (doh!), I replaced the DJ-2 forks with 2011 Fox Vanillas (spring cut, spacers added to lower to 100mm) and it also has 2012 XT brakes and shimano rotors, which is total overkill but better and quieter than the noisy Juicy 3s.

Spank rims are nice and strong, as does the frame, no problems aside from the ease at which paint chips. The orange is way brighter in real life than most photos, so I'm guessing the green might be too.

The main thing I don't like about the bike is the rear setup, if you get a flat (which the kenda k-rads seem to like doing) you have to disassemble both the brake and mech to take the wheel off, then piss around getting everything dialed in again. Other than that I like it.


----------

